# Weed killer and cats



## Bandito (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi, was unsure where to post this but really need some advice. My landlord today decided to start spraying weed killer around my garden (to control ivy and other hardy weeds). I was obviously a bit annoyed especially as my washing was out at the time (re washed now).

However my main concern is I have 5 cats and no idea when it will be ok for me not to worry if they come out with me? Have already had to wash one cats paws twice when she strayed onto the now covered patio area. I have no idea what product this was but it's turning some the weeds black already (he sprayed about 8hrs ago). So any general rule as to when I can stop worrying about them coming outside with me? 

As before so annoyed, especially cos if he was that determined to do this I would have happily bought a pet safe weed killer for him. Strange as it's never bothered him the last 4 years! Oh well ... Anyway, please help


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not sure. Generally a pet owner would not have used one at all but in your case this was unavoidable. I'd hose everything in the garden in the evening and then again tomorrow. Hopefully if the weeds don't die, your landowner would think the weed killer didn't work.

My guess is if the weed killer is that efficient - it's definitely not good for the cats. I'd call the vet and ask for their advice on when can the cats go out as well.


----------



## Bandito (Jun 5, 2015)

ALR said:


> I'm not sure. Generally a pet owner would not have used one at all but in your case this was unavoidable. I'd hose everything in the garden in the evening and then again tomorrow. Hopefully if the weeds don't die, your landowner would think the weed killer didn't work.
> 
> My guess is if the weed killer is that efficient - it's definitely not good for the cats. I'd call the vet and ask for their advice on when can the cats go out as well.


Thanks for the reply, I did speak with the vet he recommended what to do if they went on it (washing feet in washing up liquid n rinsing with clean water) and obviously to stop them eating grass near treated areas.

It has been 3 days and vet seems to think that despite visible white patches where it's been sprayed it should now be ok and just try to avoid the cats going on it till it naturally rains n washes it off.

Sounds reasonable to me, I assume to you too? 
Cheers


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

That sounds reasonable and it sounds like you're keeping a good eye on your cats. I probably would have hosed up the garden since it doesn't look like rain soon. If you don't have a hose a few buckets of water on the white patches should do. It'd put your mind at rest and hopefully the ground would be wet and the cats would avoid those patches altogether.


----------



## Bandito (Jun 5, 2015)

ALR said:


> That sounds reasonable and it sounds like you're keeping a good eye on your cats. I probably would have hosed up the garden since it doesn't look like rain soon. If you don't have a hose a few buckets of water on the white patches should do. It'd put your mind at rest and hopefully the ground would be wet and the cats would avoid those patches altogether.


Tbh I was thinking doing that tonight with a bucket, but am going to use neat washing up liquid on the white bits too, thinking if used to get it off their feet then it must break down the stuff itself ... Just to be sure lol and the cats will deff stay away.

Cheers again, I just wish this had not happened.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

That must be powerful stuff, I put some weed killer on my front garden at the weekend and there is no evidence of anything dying yet.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Can you not ask your landlord what it was he used?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Could be Glysophate or something similiar, but i would ask your landlord,i presume he knows you have cats, so should have thought at least to warn you
I never use weedkiller on my back garden where the cats go, they cant get to the front garden, but i am still very careful, luckily we dont have many cats around here, and the ones i have seen are in their own gardens
Your landlord might simply nmot have thought about whether animals would go on the garden at all, maybe you could suggest you see to the weeds next time
Veryy unusual as far as i know for a landlord to do anything in a temnants garden ,,hope your cats are ok


----------

